# Neuzugang mit Katastrophenteichen



## thia (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

habe 2 Teiche auf meinem Grundstück die leider in einem Katastrophalen zustand sind. Da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe von Teichen, habe ich einfach mal gegooglet und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Es sind 2 Naturteiche die völlig verschlammt und verdreckt sind, der Rand ist mit Eisenstäben und Eisenplatten "befestigt" ist, wurde wohl mal so gemacht damit der Sand am Rand nicht nachrutscht.  
Habe ein stück weiter hinter den Teichen, noch auf dem Grundstück, einen Naturfließ. Habe ein wenig von dem Teichwasser in diesen Fließ gepumpt... und mit entsetzen festgestellt, das ca. 60cm tief, schlamm sich in beiden Teichen befindet. Das kann ich alleine körperlich natürlich nicht bewältigen. Nun wollte ich mir mal euren rat anhören. Wäre es ratsam eine Firma damit zubeauftragen???? :? 

Ich hänge gleich mal ein Bild an und hoffe auf baldige Antworten....  

 
Edit by Annett: Ich habe das Bild mal verkleinert angehangen


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuzugang mit Katastrophenteichen*

Hallo Thia und Willkommen im Forum.

Ich habe Dein eingefügtes Bild erstmal schnell verkleinert und als Attachment angehangen. So können auch ISDN- und Modem-User etwas sehen! 
Beim nächsten Mal bitte entweder kleinere Bilder hierher verlinken oder sie mit einem kostenlosen Programm verkleinern und dann hier hochladen.

Zu Deinem Teich.
Der sieht ja nicht wirklich gut aus.
Wenn Du Dich mit der Menge der Arbeit überfordert fühlst und keinen Sportverein oder Kameraden der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr engagieren kannst/willst dann bleibt Dir wahrscheinlich nur die Beauftragung einer Firma.
Wie sieht es denn mit Lebewesen im /am Teich zur Zeit aus?
An diese muss bei der Reko/Sanierung auch gedacht werden.
Was/wie soll der Teich werden? Wie ein "normaler" Gartenteich oder doch eher eine Art Weiher? Was für einen Zweck soll er erfüllen? Fische? Welche? Nur Pflanzen? usw.

Du mußt uns schon noch ein bisschen mehr dazu erzählen, wenn wir Dir richtig helfen sollen!


----------



## thia (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuzugang mit Katastrophenteichen*

Vielen Dank Annett für den Hinweis mit den Bildern. War froh überhaupt ein Bild rein stellen zu können. 
Zu der Frage der Tiere und so weiter, habe bis jetzt "nur __ Frösche und __ Blutegel " gesehen. Fische sind keine drin. Das Ufer ist schwer beschädigt und verrostet von den alten Stahlplatten. Der Teich muß von Grund auf saniert werden. 
Habe jetzt noch einen Unterirdischen Wasserzufluß entdenkt. Sehr abendteuerlich. Außerdem sind die beiden Teiche unterirdisch mit einander verbunden. Ich denke als erstes muß das ganze Eisen raus. Dann stellt sich die Frage , was für eine Uferbefestigung? Oder braucht man keine Befestigung bei Naturteichen? Ich habe vor, wenn der Rost und Schlamm raus ist, einen bzw. die beiden Teiche mit Pflanzen und klein Lebewesen anzulegen. Fische denke ich erstmal nicht. Ich muß jetzt erst mal alles richtig mit dem Teich machen und muß viel darüber lernen. 
Gruß Thia


----------



## Steffen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuzugang mit Katastrophenteichen*

*
Hallo Thia und Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Schlisse mich Annett´s Meinung an.... Hilfreich wären aber noch weiter Bilder von deinen 2 Teichen so kann man sich die ganze Sache besser vorstellen...

Die Bilder kannst du mit diesen Programm https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=15 kleiner machen..  *


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuzugang mit Katastrophenteichen*

Hallo Thia...

Willkommen im Forum.
Bevor du aber irgendwelche Arbeiten anfängst, lese viel und vor allem frage, wenn du Fragen hast!
Damit kann man sich jede Menge Arbeit und Ärger ersparen.
Wichtig ist ob du nun Fische haben möchtest oder nicht denn dafür sollte der Teich mindestens 1,20m Tief sein.


----------

